# Eagle Wings Portable Layout Dimensions



## mikegiangrande (Apr 10, 2011)

I am thinking about buying the Eagle Wings portable layout system to create a simple dog bone with a couple turnouts and a switching yard. The Eagle Wings site lists their modular sections by length, but does not list the width. Does anyone know how wide a single track section of Eagle Wings' portable layout is? How about a double, triple, or quadruple?

Judging by photos, I would guess about 8 inches of width for each track. So a wrought iron section of triple track would be 24 inches wide.

Any measurement help by those with Eagle Wings products is much appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Dan is not ' locked in' to any one thing.. 

He will make whatever you want....! 

Dirk - DMS Ry. call him!!!


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

I second the flexibility of Dan Hoag at Eaglewings, 
I designed a 30'x40' triangle with 10' radius curves which Dan and his crew built for me and installed it using the "spikes" Dan sells. Here in western NY state the weather fluctuates significantly from winter to summer and I have had no problems and virtually no re-levelling in the two years the track frames have been in place. 
Best, 
Tom


----------

